# Summer '10 Tortoise Photo Contest Entries



## Josh

In another month or so, TFO will have 4,000 registered members! To celebrate, I'd like to hold another Tortoise Photo Contest. All you need to do to enter is post your best tortoise photo. *Your photo must include at least one living tortoise (no turtles for this one, sorry) and be at least 6 megapixels*. Contest entries will be accepted until May 24, 2010 @ 11:59PM PST. After that each member will have until May 31, 2010 @ 11:59PM PST to vote for their top 5 photos. 
*The photo with the most votes wins a $25 gift certificate to LLL Reptile OR TortoiseSupply.com - whichever they choose.*

One photo may be submitted by each registered TFO member (IPs will be cross-checked to remove cheating entries!)
Feel free to include basic information about your photo like the species of the tortoise, its name, and your name.
Please be aware that cropping a photo will decrease the printable size (effectively reducing how many megapixels it once was). If your photo is less than 6 megapixels, it will be disqualified.
Photos must be appropriate for all ages (no photos of tortoises mating or males 'displaying' in this contest, please)

*Please post only photo entries in this thread.* Posts that do not contain a photo entry will be deleted. Comments and questions should be posted in this thread.


----------



## ehopkins12

I Guess I'll put the first entry in 
Here is a picture of my Redfoot tortoise "Che" He is approximately 7 months old!




[/img]


----------



## Skyler Nell

Donatello- 2 year old DT


----------



## DeanS

All right! I had other shots I was considering, but popular vote seems to indicate that this is it!






8 month-old Ivory Sulcata Snowflake stealing a dandelion from sibling Eggroll!


----------



## TylerStewart

Elongated tortoise getting ready to take the plunge!


----------



## Scooter

Scoot my Home's Hingeback


----------



## sheenaschlytter

Shelly - 3 yr old sulcata


----------



## HermanniChris

"8-Ball" Juvenile Astrochelys radiata


----------



## superpooper

Bill - cherry head red footed tortoise.

submitted by Superpooper of San Leandro, CA.


----------



## Jessica




----------



## Mochii

Marley
Sulcata tortoise


----------



## Neve

This is Neve, my 12 month old Herman.

I hope this posts as I'm not sure if i'm doing/uploading the photo right!

How do I include my photo? Please help!


----------



## Tort14U

From Mr. RTs 1st Hatch day party!


----------



## tortoisedna

My female hermann's tortoise and her children.


----------



## rwfoss

Petunia's contribution to the contest...






Petunia - 1.5 year old sulcata
Owner - Rick Foss


----------



## TortieLuver

Here's my Loveable Boriska!


----------



## Candy

Here's Eddie and Ruby eating their mushrooms, yum.


----------



## kameya

MARUKO...MY 6-MONTH OLD SULCATA... ^_^


----------



## lvstorts

I call this one Little Climber!

CB/Ibera


----------



## APBT_Fanatic




----------



## jackrat

My redfoots enjoying a bowl of rose petals.


----------



## terrypin

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME


----------



## Tom

Mr. Man. Hatched May 15, 2010.






If posting this way doesn't meet the size requirements, I can e-mail the actual, full size photo to someone.


----------



## dreadyA

A shot of Dmmj's G. carbonaria eating papaya


----------



## cordell

Dots


----------



## N2TORTS

Fric" N Frac' ....9 year old *STARS*






JD~


----------



## gyang333

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My Russian Tortoise, Commander Squishy.


----------



## RascalDesertTort

Rascal: 6months: CA Desert Tortoise


----------



## jhaparth2006

By

Parth Jha

I dont know how to attach the 6MP photo.
Please tell me if i can mail it.
Thanks

Reposting








By
Parth Jha


----------



## South FL Katie




----------



## kbaker

Sulcata Tortoise at about two weeks old - 01/2010.


----------



## Rhyno47




----------



## allegraf

This is the fabulous Tallulah Belle. This is my grandmother's tortoise. Enjoy, she is a cheeky as she looks. She was severely pyramided when we got her, I will post before and after pics to show you what she looks like now.


----------



## moonraser

"Q" is about 1 year old female Redfoot. She just love her banana tree


----------



## jobeanator

patrick the sri lankan star tortoise 7-8 months old


----------



## Meg90

Stunning as ever, Novalee at 8 months old
Golden x Antakyan Greek Cross


----------



## Dud

indotestudo forsteni


----------



## RichardS




----------



## Kristina

My three newly adopted Redfoot tortoises, Amara, Zarina and Malaya.


----------



## terryo

Here's Pio, Cherry Head


----------



## terracolson




----------

